# neues udev --> Probleme!

## fidel

Hallöchen

nachdem ich udev geupdatet habe, funktionieren einige Dinge nicht mehr, die zuvor ohne weiteres geklappt haben. Wenn ich zum Beispiel auf meinen externen Brenner zugreifen möchte, so erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung, dass ich keine Berechtigung hab. Zuvor hab ich in 

/etc/udev/rules.d/10-udev.rules

folgende Einträge gemacht:

```

# NEC DVD Brenner

BUS="scsi", KERNEL="s?0", SYSFS{model}="DVD_RW ND-3500AG", SYSFS{vendor}="_NEC    ", NAME="cdroms/nec"

# 3 in 1 Cardreader

BUS="scsi", KERNEL="sd?[0-9]", SYSFS{model}="USB Card Reader ", NAME="discs/cardreader%n"

```

Ich konnte so ohne weiteres auf /dev/cdroms/nec zugreifen und mit growisofs drauf brutzeln. Nun heisst es:

```
$ growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/cdroms/nec -dvd-video odyssey

:-( unable to open64("/dev/cdroms/nec",O_RDONLY): Permission denied

```

Ich bin als user in den Gruppen disk,cdrom,cdrw,usb,adm.....

sollte doch wirklich reichen!?

Wenn ich nun mit dem internen DVD-Brenner genau das versuche:

```
$ growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 -dvd-video odyssey

Executing 'mkisofs -dvd-video odyssey | builtin_dd of=/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 obs=32k seek=0'

INFO:   ISO-8859-1 character encoding detected by locale settings.

        Assuming ISO-8859-1 encoded filenames on source filesystem,

        use -input-charset to override.

:-( /dev/cdroms/cdrom0: 2298496 blocks are free, 2324450 to be written

:-( write failed: No space left on device
```

Die DVD ist leer! Die Grösse der Dateien beträgt 4.4GB..... -> was ist denn da los?.... :Confused: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hast Du vorab schon mal überprüft, ob nach etc-update noch alle config files in Butter sind?

----------

## fidel

Danke!.. nun, welche config files sollt ich am Besten mal als erstes überprüfen?...

----------

## flammenflitzer

-alles unter /etc/udev

-die Einträge in der fstab

-die Rechte des Mount-Ordner (diesen ggf. nochmal löschen und neu erstellen. - Hat bei mir mal seltsamerweise geholfen, obwohl die Rechte i.O. waren.)

----------

